# Dark Saney's "Metha-Drol Extreme" Journal



## Saney (Dec 12, 2010)

Alrighty!! 

Firstly, i'm very thankful that Roberto and his b/f who lives down the street gave me a chance with this Metha-Drol. I'm very excite!

Metha-Drol Extreme has got to be the strongest freaking Oral Roid out there (or at least i think so w/e) METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK - Coming Soon!

I don't have an extensive history with AAS. This is only my second cycle ever using Injectables. First and current cycle I was/am using Test/Tren.

I'm 6'3, 240lbs.. probably close to 23% bf.. I can't help but eat everything!! a month ago I was about 221lbs.. So i gained alot recently  Yes i'm a fatty

I don't live in or at the Gym.. but I do hit the weights when ever I can.. mostly on my days off from work which are 3 or 4 days Every week. 

I'll be dosing the Metha-Drol at 20mgs ED.

I'm hoping to get some good Strength increases and maybe a little extra muscle.

I hope i'm not too gay or too bland with this Journal.. If i'm forgetting something  please holla at me yo!



 (gears in my coffee)


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

HEY !!! How did you get METHA-DROL !!! I thought it wasn't released yet.. this depresses me a whole bunch ya know..


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

It was given to a few people so we could run a log and tell the world how wonderful IronMagLabs really is


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Metha-Drol is FDA-approved


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Before anyone says i'm a complete failure or laughs at me, please do understand that I haven't worked my legs out in MONTHS because of a Fear I had about having a bad right Knee. However, I finally got health insurance and I got an x-Ray done and it showed everything was fine. Now my doctor is saying my problem might be the muscles around the Knee causing my discomfort.. So I have to make an appointment to see another specialist... yay 

So I did a very shitty "Lightweight" workout doing only Squats (which i haven't done in over half a year)

Did 6 sets of 10 and adding 10lbs each set starting at 135lbs 

Next time I hit legs, i'll obviously start at a much higher weight, I just wanted to break them in today. So during my Metha-Drol cycle, I'm hoping to get an increase in leg size... they are so, Chicken-Like


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a shitty video of me at 240lbs

YouTube - Dark Saney's Metha-Drol Extreme Log


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

Bro it's all set.. this isn't a race.. go at a comfortable pace so as to avoid injury !! Look at the great monster KAHN.. he just had double knee surgery and he is doing just a little bit heavier weight than you are while slowly rehabing from his surgery.. you'll be fine, if you want some pointers on a leg routine to get back into the thick of things let me know.. i have had my left knee operated on twice and it still sketches me out so i do a good warmup on it before i start the leg workout.. we ALL start somewhere man.. someone else said this to me in another Thread and i feel like it applies here as well "ROME WASN'T BUILT IN A DAY"

So keep at it..  .. we're here to help.. not criticize !!

Plus I am still jealous you are rockin' this metha-drol extreme !!  lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

You can give me a leg routine if you want. I like advice

P.S. Mr. Fantastico is my Arch Rival


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Here is a shitty video of me at 240lbs
> 
> YouTube - Dark Saney's Metha-Drol Extreme Log


 That made me all tingly in my no no place...


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Thx


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

What happened to your gyno? You were rocking a b-cup for a while. You look like you're a strong mofo.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice, Saney, I'm Sub'd here too.

At 6'3', you've a very good base, you can carry that 240 when it all becomes muscled. It'll be down right impressive!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Here is a shitty video of me at 240lbs
> 
> YouTube - Dark Saney's Metha-Drol Extreme Log


 
Nice. Good idea to post a video, that way we can really see the results. I'm looking forward to seeing all of the logger's progress.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea i'm tall.. i'm fat, chubby, i still have gyno.. And Did I ever tell you about my friend Tosh McTrenna?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Yea i'm tall.. i'm fat, chubby, i still have gyno.. And Did I ever tell you about my friend Tosh McTrenna?



No, but the short time I've known you, I'm afraid to ask!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Dude, you're not fat and your not chubby, either!...You, yourself said, you don't make it a habit. Make it atleast a 4 day a week habit....


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm horrible at Bodybuilding to say the least. If you or anyone would care to shine some light i'm all ears and I love trying new things. 

Anyhow, i'll be doing my back routine tomorrow.. Any ideas?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Gentlemen and ladies, more versed in arts of this, than I, please....


----------



## Life (Dec 13, 2010)

Before someone tells you what to do, what hasn't worked for you Saney? Have you done HIT, volume training, traditional bodybuilding, power lifting, 5x5?

Honestly I think you would get the most out of a 5x5 routine. I never tried one and started one myself about two months ago. I've added 65lbs to my bench since then and added about 120 to my 1RM. Plus with 5x5's or 5/3/1, you don't have to be in the gym that much.

And I miss your sweet boobs.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

lol

When I train, i like to add 5lbs every set.. and that usually helps me up the weight in exercises i do.

I don't know much about a 5x5 thing.. For the bench press, i "aim" for 3 sets of 8 reps.. then i do sets of 3 of heavier weight.. thats been working for me so far


----------



## Life (Dec 13, 2010)

Well heres a copy of what I've been doing the past two months. I did the 3x8 for about two years man and I have never grown like I have doing this 5x5.

_Monday:
_Flat Bench - 5 x 5
Inc. DB Bench - 2 x 10
DB Sh. Press - 5 x 5
Military Press - 3 x 10
Weighted Dips - 3 x 10
Skull Crushers - 2 x 10

_Tuesday:
_Squats - 5 x 5
Leg Curls - 3 x 10
Donkey Calf - 3 x 7x3 (3 sets of a 3 foot positions so 7/7/7 x3)
Front Squats - 3 x 10
DB. Lunges - 2 x 20
Standing Calf - 3 x 24

_Thursday:
_Chins - 8 x 5 (Starting with assist dropping to none by third-fourth set)
DB Rows - 5 x 5
Pulldowns - 3 x 10
BB Curls - 5 x 5
Bentover Rows - 3 x 10
Iso. DB Curls - 3 x 10

_Friday:
_Deads - 5 x 5
Hyper-extensions - 3 x 20
Donkey Calf - Same as Tuesday
Pullthroughs - 3 x 10
Standing Calf - 3 x 24
Sumo Deads - 2 x 10

I think the importance lies in the bench, squat, dead and rows. I've yet to see someone do these with intensity and not grow. Just my .02. I think Built's Baby Got Back is also a good program. 

If you want a copy of the 5/3/1 or any other programs let me know I'm sure I have the PDF.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 13, 2010)

Whats your diet and routine like ?


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

What I usually do is three different routines.

Chest and Tri's

Back and Bi's

and Legs.

and I repeat.. sometimes i'll throw a shoulder routine in the mix, but not normally.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You can give me a leg routine if you want. I like advice
> 
> P.S. Mr. Fantastico is my Arch Rival


 

up your adex you faggot!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> You can give me a leg routine if you want. I like advice
> 
> P.S. Mr. Fantastico is my Arch Rival



Nothing personal Saney but I think Mr. Fantastico would roof you like a drunks car keys.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2010)

red....stay outta our domestic abuses for fuck sake!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just stating who I would put my money on.......contiue bitches


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea.. Mr. Fant is a short pussy with a long history of Gear abuse.. I just started and I can still dunk that XXXXX.. or drown him in the deep end


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2010)

you fat fuck! you will never get jacked..that being said, carry on, carry on


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

I won't get Jacked like you won't get Mast.. 

Munchkin


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dunkin Munchkin


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea Red, he's a Xannie abusing NotBig pussy fart


----------



## TwisT (Dec 14, 2010)

bromance


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Thread has taken an unexpected turn..


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok!! I love eating odd shit for breakfast.. I had a Diner style Hamburger with cheese and a side order of fries covered in cheese and bacon.. YUM!!! then 30mins prior to my workout i like to down a scoop and a half of my protein and then SFW! (smash fucking weights)

I did some dead lifts, just a couple sets of Lat pull downs and then some mower pulls then biceps!!

Deadlift:  205x5, 210x5, 215x5, 220x5, 225x6!

Lat Pull Down: 160x8x2, 165x8

Mower Pull: 65x8x2, 70x8

EZ Curl Bar: 70x8x2, 75x8x2, 80x8x2, 85x8x2 (yes, lots of sets of curls)


I did notice lots of pain in my left elbow.. probably from all the recent heavy benching... it sucked asshole!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ok!! I love eating odd shit for breakfast.. I had a Diner style Hamburger with cheese and a side order of fries covered in cheese and bacon.. YUM!!! then 30mins prior to my workout i like to down a scoop and a half of my protein and then SFW! (smash fucking weights)
> 
> I did some dead lifts, just a couple sets of Lat pull downs and then some mower pulls then biceps!!
> 
> ...



Dude, ya gotta get that diet in check.. I'm sure that breakfast tasted great, but, you're not filling yourself up to go dig ditches, think like an athelete, make better choices....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet it was tasty tho, I've been craving a cheese burger for a while now.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 14, 2010)

Got damn it, still trying to give out reps, my mf'ing comp. keeps sayin, no!

Saney, Red, Fantastico you're in my thoughts! Hahaha...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm........................yummy!


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Why does HeavyIron get two bottles??? Fucking NOT BIG!!

and I need calories, fuck whats healthy, i need to bench 315 by the end of my cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Why does HeavyIron get two bottles??? Fucking NOT BIG!!
> 
> and I need calories, fuck whats healthy, i need to bench 315 by the end of my cycle


 315lbs should not be a problem with proper nutrition, training and recovery.


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

two weeks ago i hit 285... now that i'm on The Meth, I better be able to hit it


----------



## cbohning (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Why does HeavyIron get two bottles??? Fucking NOT BIG!!
> 
> and I need calories, fuck whats healthy, i need to bench 315 by the end of my cycle



your not even in the 3 wheel club!! you need to step your game up son!! .. you look big enough to hit that???


----------



## cbohning (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> two weeks ago i hit 285... now that i'm on The Meth, I better be able to hit it



you just need 2 more dimes and 2 more nickles!! hold 30lb in ur hand and feel how light it is, then sit on the bench slap yourself in the face while inhaling smelling salt and make the lift!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok!! I had another decent workout today.. did Chest and Tri's..

Only bad thing is, i ate some stuff prior to the workout and my stomach started to hurt and it fucking bothered the shit out of me .. (please don't ask what i ate)

Bench press: 250x8, 255x7x, 260x6, tried 290lbs and failed 

Cross Overs: 80x10, 85x10, 90x10

Skull Crusher: 75x10, 85x10, 95x10, 100x10

Tri Extension: 85x12, 95x12, 105x8, 115x8

Flat Press: 145x15x2


Not a great workout, but it did well.. and in two weeks my bench press went from 235x8 to 250x8.. so i'm happy about that.. And that was all because of the Super-DMZ and Metha-DROL Extreme 

I love IronMag Labs!!!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice job bro!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

Please read

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117669-metha-drol-extreme-information.html


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Omg! I have Diabetes, High Blood Pressure, and a bad liver!!!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Omg! I have Diabetes, High Blood Pressure, and a bad liver!!!


 
Haha....The only way to combat that is to eat more Meth. Anyways, it looks good.... I hope you keep making progress.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

I should.. I never thought i'd see the day that I could rep 260lbs.. My goal is to rep 275lbs 8 times


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I had the worst day today, but still managed to get a small workout in.. Gotta be thankful for something

Deadlift: 225x5, 230x5, 235x5, 240x5, 245x!

Lat Pull Down: 160x8, 165x8, 170x8

Mower Pull: 70x8x2, 75x8

EZ Curl: 85x8x2, 90x8



Don't hate!


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I had the worst day today, but still managed to get a small workout in.. Gotta be thankful for something
> 
> Deadlift: 225x5, 230x5, 235x5, 240x5, 245x!
> 
> ...


 

the eff's a mower pull? some sort of a fad workout for homosexuals who wanna tone up their rear delts?


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

idk.. lean over and pull up a dumbbell to your side.. idk what its called.. you fag


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

do you even lift weights at all? just answer me that.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

100% FDA Approved Sand Filled Weights

Yo dog, i gotta fucking tell you something funny as shit lol


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 18, 2010)

this one of the most entertaining threads out there lol keep up the good work bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2010)

I lol'd at the mower pulls. It's a DB Row you dumb dicks. 

This thread is full of win. I just can't tell if Saney is serial or not. I don't think he is.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

My threads are always non-failure material..

Yea, Dumbbell row.. holy fuck i'm a moron.. 

You know whats pathetic? After i get done working out, it feels like i never worked out..



I guess in the end of the day the other thing that matters is that I'm Bigger, Stronger, Hotter/more Desirable, and Jerked than Prince


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My threads are always non-failure material..
> 
> Yea, Dumbbell row.. holy fuck i'm a moron..
> 
> ...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I guess in the end of the day the other thing that matters is that I'm Bigger, Stronger, Hotter/more Desirable, and Jerked than Prince



Lol...Yeah, the musician!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

gonna head off to the gym for some mower pulls with 15's. gonna totally tone my lats man. Im wearing my Sketcher shape ups too so its double the trouble! 

then ill burn some more muscle by sprinting while catabolic. Im catabolic because i bought canola oil from a XXXX...


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

LMFAO @ Canola Oil


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

Did some Legs today.. again, not much but growing the workouts lil by little. trying to not over do it.. hopefully i won't grow either 

Squat: 185x8, 190x8, 195x8, 200x8

Leg Extension: 90x10, 100x10, 110x10x 115x10


And that was all 

don't make fun of me.. next time i'll add in some other stuff.. just taking it slow with my chicken legs


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope you're screaming and grunting really loudly. Even on warmups.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

he doesnt scream. he just nods his head to the lady gaga song that planet fitness plays on loop.


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

haters


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

nuhuh! now send her booty pics!!!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## Saney (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry everyone.. I've had a few shitty days and days where i had zero sleep (not from steroid use)..

I was running short on time and only did some bench presses.. 

Bench Press (No Spot): 265x6, 270x4, 275x3, 280x2, 285x2, 290x2 (285x1 was my old max)

Then did a few sets of Cross Overs for some extra work.. So again i'm sorry about the lack of updates, but i will say this Metha-Drol has got to be the Best Oral i've ever used by far... its just insane

And I gave Gene a reach around the other night


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2010)

Jesus H christ! how many fuckin times are you gonna brag about 290? lol

Fucking facebook announcements, The CT and now here?

lol nah im just breakin balls. thats pretty good improvements. I remember when you were struggling with 220. 



HOWEVER....This will all go down hill shortly as you are introduced into your catabolic hell. aka You ARE the daddy! yup. shes gonna suck the fuckin life outta you, sonny!


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol , you're probably right about that..

Anyhow.. I'll kill you if you make fun of me again...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't wait to run placebo drol and get my bench to 220


----------



## TwisT (Dec 27, 2010)

If only we had a anorexic-gear-whores journals section 

-T


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL @ Ronnie

Did Legs today.. Nothing amazing, but i'm doing ok.. w/e

Squats: 200x6, 205x6, 210x6, 215x6, 220x6, 225x6

Leg Extension: 115x10, 120x10, 125x10

Leg Curlz: 90x10, 95x10, 100x10



Small workout, Maybe next time i'll throw in some Calf Extensions.. but who knows.. any idears?


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

calves? who needs em. its a good look to have a huge, 230 lb frame and school girl legs. I say nix legs all together and just do upper body.


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

lol i need to do legs.. they are so SMALL!!!





But all those sets were easy except the last one.. but i'll manage and up my weight some more.. i'm shooting for another 20lbs or so we'll see


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Saney,

Explain to me the difference between the leg extensions and the leg "curlz"


----------



## Life (Dec 29, 2010)

Extensions you raise the weight. Curls you pull the weight to you.


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Saney,
> 
> Explain to me the difference between the leg extensions and the leg "curlz"



Umm, what that other guy said... Yea


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> calves? who needs em. its a good look to have a huge, 230 lb frame and school girl legs. I say nix legs all together and just do upper body.


 
^^^^this, make sure you wear stockings and a codpiece.

GICH


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

SFBack today!!! Breakfast was a Ham Salad Sammich.. Had a few Oatmeal Raisin cookies and a protein shake.. then i ventured down stairs to the BestHomeGym ever!


Dead Lift: 135x10x2, 155x10, 185x10, 195x10, 205x10, 215x10  (wanted to get away from the short sets and work on building more mass)

Rows: 170x10, 180x10, 190x10 (i'm a weak fat pussy fart)

Lat Pull Down: 160x10x3 (haven't done these in a while and i'm a terd!)

DB Rows: 70x10x2, 75x10!



Small workout.. the Deads felt really good.. i'm excited about doing them again.. and i plan on switching up my Bench Press to 10 reps also.. need a better looking chest..


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you and Mr. Fantastico know each other in person? You two are hilarious.


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

yes, we have carnal knowledge of each other. Im the "top" btw.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Do you and Mr. Fantastico know each other in person? You two are hilarious.



I have no idea who he is or why he stalks my life on IronMag Forums...

I must be his "type"


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2011)

Smashed some Weights tonight!! I felt like the workout was very nice.. Good pumps, didn't go heavy on the bench press because I wanted to aim for higher reps so i can build more of a chest.. at the same time i also want to start shedding some fat so it stands out more.. hopefully with those two ideas in motion, i'll look much better by the end of my cycle.. these ideas came from my beloved friend Mr. Fantastico.. I'll always love him no matter what <3


Bench Press: 185x10, 195x10, 205x10, 215x10, 225x9

DB Incline Press: 65x10x2, 70x10x2

Cross over: 80x10, 85x10, 90x10x2

Tri Extension: 100x10, 110x10, 115x10


nice little workout.. It felt great and i'm really looking forward to my next chest/tri routine.. by the end of my cycle, i wanna reach 220lbs.. i'm currently sitting at 232.. and thats not bad.. I just got more fat to go..

<3


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 1, 2011)

Life said:


> Extensions you raise the weight. Curls you pull the weight to you.


 

My bad. I just call it the hamstring machine. 


Keep it up though saney. This thread cracks me up.


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2011)

DON'T FUCKING LAUGH AT ME!!!

I'm small, blubbed and unJerked!


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

Smashed some Legs!!! Didn't add anything, just changed things a little

Squat: 185x10, 195x10, 205x10, 215x10

Leg Extension: 125x10, 130x10, 135x10, 140x10

Leg Curl: 100x10, 105x10, 110x8


Switching my sets of squats from 6 reps to 10 put a hurtin on me.. i'll add in some Calfs next time.


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

Pic i took this morning after a nice shower..


----------



## bigal3111 (Jan 2, 2011)

How tall are you you hairy son of a bitch!?  Cycle history? Getting pretty strong, keep it up!


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

6'3

this is my second Cycle.

I'm weak

and i can't keep it up


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> 6'3
> 
> this is my second Cycle.
> 
> ...


 
try pinnin' synthol into your quads and hams!

GICH!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> try pinnin' synthol into your quads and hams!
> 
> GICH!



Saney don't take advice from the undesirable 

-T


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Saney don't take advice from the undesirable
> 
> -T



lol  the dude can't even bench Press more than 225lbs lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol the dude can't even bench Press more than 225lbs lol


 
 . . this is true


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

Had a great day planned, but as always, nothing works out right for shitty old me.

6 hours of sleep thanks to the ex calling me for 3 hours threatening my life some more... Yay

however I only did a little back.. 

Dead Lift 195x10, 205x10, 215x10, 225x10

Lat Pull Down: 160x10x2, 165x10x2


And then unfortunately ran out of time... If it wasn't for that "ex" then i'd be 100 times happier and less stressed with much better Routines and everything... I think its because of her i only weigh 230lbs now..


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol  the dude can't even bench Press more than 225lbs lol



Heard he has a small poker too...


-T


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

nice nipples faggot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Heard he has a small poker too...
> 
> 
> -T


 
Big enough to give Mrs TwisT a tonsillectomy


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL @ Captn


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey! I've been having some issues lately about being able to post on this Journal.. 

I did a chest and tri routine a few days ago, and Back n Bi routine.. and today a leg routine.

I won't post up all the stats and numbers.. But they were good  Trust in ME!



My thoughts on the Metha-Drol are of this, 


It was a very nice oral. Great strength gains, I felt that even when my Calories were low that I still had great power in the gym. I ran "M-Drol" before and Hated it along with the side effects.. While on the Metha-Drol, i noticed none of those side effects..  Just a very "Clean" feeling throughout the entire cycle. 

Would I recommend this to anyone? Hell, i've already told many friends of mine about this product and they all want to try it. So yes, I certainly would and have been!

10 out of 10 for Metha-DROL Extreme Rx


----------

